
Xplat delta updates for .NET applications - petersunde
https://github.com/fintermobilityas/snapx.demoapp
======
petersunde
Is anyone interested in an checking out our xplat update solution? It's been
in production at our company since April 2019. It has a lot of features such
as: built-in support for delta updates, release channels (test, staging,
production) and automatic deployment using GitHub Actions. It uses Avalonia
for xplat gui (offline and web installers are supported). Visit
[https://github.com/fintermobilityas/snapx](https://github.com/fintermobilityas/snapx).
Documentation and demo application is available here:
[https://github.com/fintermobilityas/snapx.demoapp](https://github.com/fintermobilityas/snapx.demoapp).
If you want to chat you can join our gitter community:
[https://gitter.im/fintermobilityas-
snapx/community](https://gitter.im/fintermobilityas-snapx/community). This is
not a commercial product that we intend to sell to end-users and will forever
remain free. The goal is to give back to the open source community :)

